

Albuquerque's Hackerspace Upgrade is Funded - fintler
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/quelab-version-2-0

======
fintler
Any further donations will go towards:

    
    
      * Laser cutter (hobby sized): $2000 
      * Installed kitchen: $700
      * Library shelves: $300

